# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور 98... لطفا راهنمایی کنین

## Paridokhtam

سلام.   دوستان من 86 دیپلم گرفتم علوم انسانی هستم.  مدرک کارشناسی روزانه ام دارم . الان میخام مجددا کنکور بدم.  لطفا بگین برای ثبت نام  نظام قدیم هستم یه قسمت داره ترمی واحدی و سالی واحدی یه قسمت هم داره نظام قدیم . من کدوم رو باید انتخاب کنم؟ بعد اینکه من سهمیه ایثارگران پنج درصد دارم تاثیری داره یا نه ؟ میگن خیلی تاثیر نداره ایا درسته ؟  یه فرم شماره 2هم بود اونم باید پر کنم ؟ من پیش ثبت نام را نگاه کردم و این فرم رو دیدم که دو سال اخر متوسطه رو محل اخذ رو خواسته بود.  ممنون میشم بهم بگین باید چیکار کنم.            :Yahoo (105):

----------


## God_of_war

اصلا تاثیر نداره 5 درصد بنداز اشغال اونو :Yahoo (15):

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام.   دوستان من 86 دیپلم گرفتم علوم انسانی هستم.  مدرک کارشناسی روزانه ام دارم . الان میخام مجددا کنکور بدم.  لطفا بگین برای ثبت نام  نظام قدیم هستم یه قسمت داره ترمی واحدی و سالی واحدی یه قسمت هم داره نظام قدیم . من کدوم رو باید انتخاب کنم؟ بعد اینکه من سهمیه ایثارگران پنج درصد دارم تاثیری داره یا نه ؟ میگن خیلی تاثیر نداره ایا درسته ؟  یه فرم شماره 2هم بود اونم باید پر کنم ؟ من پیش ثبت نام را نگاه کردم و این فرم رو دیدم که دو سال اخر متوسطه رو محل اخذ رو خواسته بود.  ممنون میشم بهم بگین باید چیکار کنم.


سلام.بله سالی واحدی ترمی واحدی بزنید.نظام قدیم برای قبل 80 هست.سهمیه 5درصدی از عادی بهتره نه خیلی زیاد در حد اینکه مثل منطقه 3 بشید.خیلی نمیشه روش حساب کرد ولی از عادی بهتره.فرزند رزمنده نیروهای مسلحو بزنید اگر خدمت پدرتون جبهه بوده.

----------

